# Athens Olympic judo video clips



## Patrick Skerry (Sep 9, 2004)

http://judoaragones.galeon.com/JUDOVIDEOATENAS2004ATHENS2004/JUDOVIDEOATENAS2004ATHENS2004.HTML

http://judoaragones.galeon.com/

scroll down to view the Jimmy Pedro ippon, and other excellent judo matches.


----------

